
When the blockchain skeptic walked into the lions' den - atomical
https://www.wired.com/story/when-the-blockchain-skeptic-walked-into-the-lions-den/
======
sharemywin
In that way, Song pierced a hole in the near-religious zeal of crypto
enthusiasts, who tend to sort the world into two categories: HODLers (true
believers) and no-coiners (haters).

Which is funny because a currency(token) needs to be transacted in order for
it to be useful. The more people that hold it the more the price goes up and
it becomes useless to spend/transact.

